# Primitive camping recipe!



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay... So I learned this while camping in Moab, Utah... we didn't have a lot with us and also we were on a budget...
So after you have a campfire that has died down a little bit, find a pretty decently sized flat rock (about as big around a tortilla)... set it on or really close to the flames... take tortillas and place them on the rock to get them toasting and sprinkle them with cheese... then take your hotdogs and roast them on sticks... once the cheese is melted, wrap your hotdog in them... and then take packets of salt, pepper, ketchup, mustard, or mayo (which you would take from from gas stations) and add to it... delicious! cheap and doesn't require any gear besides a stick and a rocks...

-K


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

hrmmm may want to rinse the rock off but sounds pretty tasty!


----------



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

ha ha... yeah.. I should have put a disclaimer...


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Its cool, if someone wants to eat dirt 'literally' then they must be too dumb to know how to cook anyway .


----------

